# WTB - Seiko 5717 Replacement Pusher



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there, looking for a replacement pusher for the 5717

Thanks in advance

J


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd, honestly, take a guess and say that there are plenty of brands and watch models out there that have an identical pusher. Just saying. Provided you'd be OK with sourcing one from a different watch of course.


----------

